# Permanent Portuguese Residency for non-EU wife of Irish citizen



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, bit pressed for time so can't search properly to see if this has been asked already, but can someone verify that it is 100% possible eventually for my Colombian wife to get permanent Portuguese residency if I (an Irish citizen) become a resident here in Portugal? I'm presume she can eventuallly being an EU citizen/resident's wife, but some confirmation would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

C/M will have the chapter & verse but as I get the impression you're in a hurry for the info: 

As I understand it, the current situation is that she can't be refused entry into the EU but to get permanent residency you have to apply for it and one thing they will want is the original marriage certificate with an apostille attached confirming the marriage is legal in the country it took place in....... they might be a bit more easy going if the marriage took place within the EU but if it took place outside the EU then they're very strict. 

From what's happened to several of my friends who are/were in the same situation they usually/eventually give a 5 year residencia before granting permanent residency.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You *first*must register your Residence, you then apply for Re-unification of family

Portal SEF

It's all very straightforward and not difficult, *hopefully you made sure you have all relevant documents with you* but there are time constraints which are 6 months for application from date of entry.

Once completed your wife is then a legal Portuguese Resident but should she want to travel outside country she'll still reguire VIsa etc depending on country travelling to .

Once she has been a legal Resident in Portugal for a period of 6 years she can then apply for Portuguese Nationality which would make here a EU Citizen so making travel easier


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Great news, thanks. Yes I don't need the details at the moment - later on.



> Once she has been a legal Resident in Portugal for a period of 6 years she can then apply for Portuguese Nationality which would make here a EU Citizen so making travel easier


Will this allow her to get a Portuguese passport then?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

AidanMcK said:


> Great news, thanks. Yes I don't need the details at the moment - later on.
> 
> 
> Will this allow her to get a Portuguese passport then?


Yes providing she meets criteria and passes language test, she'd also get a Portuguese ID with which she can travel within EU

Applications for Nationality are handled by the Conservatoria also ID & Passport


----------

